# VORSCHLÄGE: Charakterplaner/Talentplaner...



## Sadie (22. September 2006)

Moin wertes Buffed Team!

Ich verfolge euer Projekt jetzt schon seit der BETA (war fleißiger Bugreport Poster) und möchte jetzt mal ein kleines resumê ziehen.
Der Start ist nun mehr oder weniger gut gelungen _(Ich spiele auf einige Posts an, wie "ich will blasc zurück !!111einhundertelf")_, und auch die Webseitenperformance hat sich deutlich verbessert.

Nun habt ihr vor einigen Tagen auch einen improvisierten Voicestream zum Download angeboten, welcher für einsteiger sicher recht gut ist - dagegen für Profis eher lachhaft (meine die wenigen die miten in Naxx sind).


*Nun aber zu meinen Vorschlägen:*

Was haltet Ihr von der Idee, einen Charakterplaner in Buffed.de zu intigrieren?
Ich meine sowas wie den von der Gilde Merciless (ICH BIN EIN LINK - KLICK MICH!). Habt ihr mal mit diesen gesprochen wegen einer möglichen Eingliederung in Buffed.de bzw. einem Verkauf/Anstellung?

Ich fände es klasse, wenn Buffed.de demnächst sowas in der Art intigrieren würde.​
Außerdem wollte ich vorschlagen die Newsübersicht der Kategorie WoW auf ein eher "direktleßbares" Format zu ändern (Wie z.B. Hier: LINK1 LINK2). Bei der buffed.de Startseite ist sowas wie es jetzt zu sehen ist bestimmt gut, aber wenn man sich nur für WoW interessiert fände ich sowas wie bei Worldofwar viel, viel, viel besser!

Ich würde mich über in kleines feedback der anderen User/Admins sehr freuen. 

Grüße Sadie


----------



## Rascal (25. September 2006)

Hallo Sadie

Also mal zu deinem Vorschlag mit dem Charplaner: Die Integration wie sie derzeit ist, find ich eigentlich genug. Wenn du relativ weit unten im Menu schaust, siehst du dort die Merciless-Gilde bereits unter den Partnern, mit Link zum Char- und Talentplaner.
Dazu bei jedem Profil ein Link, mit dem man sein momentanes Equip im Charplaner laden kann...

---

Was den Vorschlag mit der Newsübersicht angeht muss ich dir voll und ganz zustimmen... Ich finde die Startseite wie sie momentan ist definitiv überladen...


So Long
Rascal - Sadies-Guide-Leser 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Odoko (25. Juli 2007)

Vielleicht ist es dem ein oder anderem aufgefallen:

Der Charpalner geht nur bis lvl 60 und es scheint so, als wird da nix dran geändert!

Ihr habt hier alle Items, alle Möglichkeiten, so ein Teil zu intergrieren. Ich behaupte, es wäre auch kein großer Aufwand!

Bitte bitte!!!!!

Der Odo

PS: Falls einer nen Char-Planer kennt der was taugt, dann sagt es mir bitte!!!!


----------



## nefer (26. Juli 2007)

einen thread der eigentlich genau das gleiche will gibts bereits- als ich poste nur ein paar zeilen unter dir- der von truss.

nichtsdestotrotz muss ich dir rechtgeben. ein charplaner mit equipsets usw wär wirklich was nettes


----------



## Ginchen (11. August 2007)

Da sag' ich doch einfach mal: *push*

Bitte gebt uns einen Charplaner!!!!!


----------

